# I am applying for a UK ancestry visa - question about dependants



## davidpracy (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi 
I am applying for an Ancestry Visa. I dont expect to have any problem, I have all the documentation and I have an internal job transfer lined up.
My questions relates to applying for my partner and children.
Do I have to wait for my Visa to be approved before applying for there dependency visas?
I am also assuming that on the first page of the Visa4UK online form I select Ancestry option for them as well.
I.e.
Type of Visa = Work
Purpose of Application = Employment (Non PBS)
Type of Application = UK Ancestry
And then put my details into SECTION 8.10.

Looking for any feedback from anyone who has applied in similar circumstances
Thanks
Dave


----------



## davidpracy (Jan 31, 2013)

Or should I be selecting
Type of Visa = Work
Purpose of Application = Employment (Non PBS)
Type of Application = Dependent (More than 6 months)


----------



## davidpracy (Jan 31, 2013)

111


davidpracy said:


> or should i be selecting
> type of visa = work
> purpose of application = employment (non pbs)
> type of application = dependent (more than 6 months)


----------



## bangers (Dec 5, 2013)

davidpracy said:


> 111


What did you go with? 

I chose the dependant < 6 month option, but I'm stuck for a UK sponsor. This was supposed to be me, but choosing a husband does not seem to be an option.


----------



## davidpracy (Jan 31, 2013)

For Me:
TYPE OF VISA: WORK
PURPOSE OF APPLICATION: EMPLOYMENT (NON POINTS-BASEDSYSTEM)
TYPE OF APPLICATION: UK ANCESTRY

For My wife/partner and kids:
TYPE OF VISA: WORK
PURPOSE OF APPLICATION: EMPLOYMENT (NON POINTS-BASEDSYSTEM)
TYPE OF APPLICATION: DEPENDANTS MORE THAN 6 MONTHS

Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any other questions. Our turn around time was around 3 weeks.


----------



## bangers (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks David. 

We had selected the same options, however it then asks for a UK sponsor. We know no-one in the UK. I have the means to support her but it does not have spouse or husband as an option - has everything else: brother, cousin,friend...

We cannot submit the application without this, and a UK sponsor is not possible. I cannot see others have had this issue.

Grateful for any advice


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you apply for dependant's visa, the UK sponsor is usually the main visa holder, in this case the ancestry visa holder. Lack of spouse, parent or partner as an option may be one of the glitches under the new system. Is there a family member/relative as an option?


----------



## bangers (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Joppa,

There is no 'family member' option per se, but it lists possible options as brother, daughter, son, father, cousin etc. just not partner, spouse, husband or wife. We cannot submit the application due to this step and seems no way around it.


----------



## Annry22 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Sponsor option*

Hi there am in the same situation of wondering who to put as a sponsor for relationship and work when i am the dependent of my partners ancestry visa. was wondering what option you selected? Also is the work section compulsory? As i'm hoping to get the visa before searching for employment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

If you have no sponsors already in the UK, maybe a UK company could sponsor you, if the type of work you do is on the shortage list, which no UK applicant could fill, but whether they would sponsor family as well is another matter. You might have to come and work and earn a salary for a while, enough to sponsor other family members. Others on this forum would know the type of visa you would need if you can get a UK company to sponsor you.
Immediate family such as wife and children under 18,are less difficult to sponsor, as long as you meet the financial criteria, but extended family ie brothers , sisters, parents,parents are almost impossible to sponsor, they have to apply to meet their own criteria to qualify.


----------



## tegsi (Jul 19, 2014)

Annry22 said:


> Hi there am in the same situation of wondering who to put as a sponsor for relationship and work when i am the dependent of my partners ancestry visa. was wondering what option you selected? Also is the work section compulsory? As i'm hoping to get the visa before searching for employment. Thanks in advance.


Hi Annry and bangers,

I am having the same problem in that I cannot select 'Spouse' under the UK Sponsor section. I am applying for my husband to join me as my dependent - therefore I am his sponsor, but there is no option to select spouse or wife. This issue is the name with the compulsory organisation section - my husband is intending to find work once he arrives in the UK, not before.

Just wondering if either of you (or anyone else) have found a solution to this problem. As you say, we cannot proceed with our application without this part..

Thanks in advance,
Tegsi


----------



## Annry22 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Tegsi,
In order to complete the form i selected friend and at the end of the application where you can include additional information i stated that friend was selected due to there not being a spose option and inclosed with my application is evidence of the spousal relationship. 

As far as work was concerned I included an organisation i had spoken to a few years ago when i first consider the uk but only the name no further details but i did include my cv with the application to show i am employable. It may pay to even e-mail some recruiting agencies or someone in his field of work and include these e-mails in your application purely to show that employment is intended.

Hope this helps in some way.

All the best,
Annry


----------



## tegsi (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Annry. I appreciate your fast response! Yes, we were planning to include my husband's CV and communications with recruitment agencies. Were you successful with your application in the end?

Cheers,
tegsi


----------



## Annry22 (Mar 4, 2014)

They are sitting at the post office over the weekend so will be banging the door down as they open tomorrow. From what i have read they have been accepted although the e-mail doesn't state that they have, it seems those who havent had theres accepted receive an e-mail stating their refusal. The process seems efficient i had to e-mail extra information in from biometrics to delivery it was 2.5 weeks. Feel free to ask anymore questions - happy to help as i know there isn't a lot of information when you're desperate for it


----------



## tegsi (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, good luck! I hope it all goes as planned for you! 

Thanks very much for the advice, I may seek your help again as we have just started with the applications and hope to lodge within the next 3 weeks! 

All the best,
Tegan


----------

